# Chuck for tiny bit



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I needed to drill some .040" holes in oak, for small hinges. The small bit was too small for any drill chuck I had. I tried a Starrett pin vise I had bought at a yard sale. It chucked the bit ok, but was going real slow, by hand. I chucked the pin vise in my drill, and problem solved.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

yup. I use an 0.030 twist drill for (brad) pilot holes in oak - got a TEMO - works peachy keen!


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

For little bitty holes, a Yankee push drill can work quick and easy.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

yup. but when you've got 128 holes to drill and one wishes for none of the holes to go thru to the finished side....

a chuck with a ground-to-length twist bit is seriously more convenient.

the smallest Yankee drill type bit I recall is 1/16 - we're talking diameters half that - as in buy a batch of ten-in-a-pack 'cause you _know_ you're gonna' snap some off . . .


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

TomCT2 said:


> yup. but when you've got 128 holes to drill and one wishes for none of the holes to go thru to the finished side....
> 
> a chuck with a ground-to-length twist bit is seriously more convenient.
> 
> the smallest Yankee drill type bit I recall is 1/16 - we're talking diameters half that - as in buy a batch of ten-in-a-pack 'cause you _know_ you're gonna' snap some off . . .


The Starrett pin vise I used will chuck the bit at any length, to control hole depth.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

What I normally do with a little bit is wrap the end with several layers of tape so it will fit my drill.


----------

